# Florida SPCA Takes In 114 Confiscated Rats



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

During my daily Petfinder check, I saw that a location I had never seen before (SPCA Tampa Bay) had suddenly posted dozens of rats up for adoption of various beautiful varieties (siamese, blue masked, dumbos) -- I had to check google to see if this was a hoarding case or something, because wow! Turns out, they rescued the rats and more than 200 other animals just this January, from where they were kept in "two inches of feces and body parts." Check out the news stories and pictures here!

This SPCA has a lot on their hands. Good on them for doing what's right for the animals, even though it means suddenly taking care of 114 rats!


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Those animals look well too clean and cared for. Take the report with a grain of salt. They love to exaggerate. 

I am SO glad I'm not closer. Hedgies, rats, and herps. Wow.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Considering the variety of animals, it's more than likely that those that were in the worst conditions were not pictured. These pictures were also taken post-rescue, so they very well may have been living in inches of feces, etc. 
Either way, that's a whole lot of animals. 114 rats! Wow. I hope the situation gets resolved quickly and these animals find new, loving homes.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, I thought these were pictures of the animals recently after being rescued, but I see that they did this in Jan.


54 hamsters
9 hedgehogs
14 lizards
10 mice
31 rabbits
32 snakes
3 turtles
5 dogs
6 finches
2 spiders
14 bearded dragons
5 guinea pigs
114 rats Yikes!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow lots of animals 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I wanted to revive this thread and let people know the Tampa Bay SPCA still has many of these rats available for adoption. I went there last week. The rats are not kept very well at the shelter. They're in small glass aquariums with little enrichment, and their cages were quite dirty. I think they only get dry dog food to eat. Many of them are housed alone. Better than how they lived with the hoarder, but still not very good conditions. 

Meanwhile, the rats I adopted are awesome! They have Siamese, black eyed whites, blue masked, etc. Mostly dumbos. And their coats are incredibly soft! The three I took are very gentle and loving, and doing great in their new home. Anyone in Florida who's looking for a rat would do well to rescue a few from this shelter. Please spread the word!


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm very far from Florida currently, but I check the Petfinder pretty often just because the rats are such beautiful coats and colours!

I'm happy to hear that you adopted some, and even better than they have great personalities. How lucky that they stayed friendly despite their circumstances!


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey minky! I only saw a few listed on petfinder from the shelter. Do they have many babies? Or young adults? Im probably 45 minutes away from the shelter but I dont have a car which makes it difficult.. also whats rehoming fee on them? Ive been considering finding a way there


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

When I looked on PetFinder yesterday (I believe it's in Logan, FLA?) there were a TON on there--at least 30. Some were very young and there were one or two true babies.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I assume there's a rehoming fee but generally shelters rehome small animals for $5 or $10


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't see any tiny babies, but apparently some rats did give birth when they arrived at the shelter in January. Which means they may have some very young rats. 

The pictures on the adoption page are not exactly accurate. They started with 114 rats, and each one had an ID card on top of it's cage. As the cages get cleaned, the pages tend to get disorganized. I'm pretty sure that at least one of my adoptees came with the wrong card. But nevertheless, I would estimate they have about 30 rats that need homes. Some of them seemed quite despondent and I know they would probably blossom with a little love and TLC. The rats I took are simply wonderful, and they're taming up fast and they have a lot of kisses for me <3 

The adoption fee is $5 per rat, $10 for babies. I would call the shelter and ask questions - they are very good at returning calls. *(727) 586 - 3591*

XoMONSTERoX - If you can find a way to the shelter to take a few, you will be greatly rewarded. These rats are awesome and they will _know_ that you rescued them from a pretty awful place.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG. I looked at Petfinder and the cuteness is unbelieveable. I would love a pair of boys. They are only about an hour and a half away too. 
I wish I could take in a few more. Aeryn just had a URI flare up and I lost my job recently. I have enough rat supplies for three months but getting any more rats might not be prudent at this time. 
Besides, boyfriend says "no new rats".


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, my boyfriend wasn't too keen on me getting 3 when I told him I'd only get one, hehe. But he's warming up to them now. 

I worry about the male rats in that shelter. I'm afraid some of them may live the rest of their lives there. 

Sorry to hear you lost your job :/ Hope things improve for you very soon. If you change your mind and are able to rescue a few boys, please let me know!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to agree with Poisoned, the case seemed exaggerated and I alway like to view people as innocent until proved guilty. I too am VERY glad I don't live close - I am a pushover when it comes to taking in neglected or abuse anything - rats, dogs, cats, kids, cars, motorcycles, furniture ... I need to stay far far away!


----------

